# What to do about grooming Daisy Grace?



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Daisy's hair is getting very long and it's been a while since her last appointment. Since she was diagnosed with SARDS, I haven't had her back to the groomers. Now, as I was picking up the phone to call and make an appointment, I stopped short and thought -now what? Since she can no longer see-I can't even say the word bl---, I am afraid that she would be scared not being able to see where she is and with strange dogs barking all around her. I can trim the hair around her face but there's no way she would let me groom her. She don't even like for me to trim her toenails!! Little Miss Independent wants to do her thing when she wants to do it and getting brushed and trimmed is surely not on her To Do list!! SO...Do I take her to the groomers despite my fears, get someone to come to the house--I don't even know anyone that does that, or what? I'm open to suggestions because this is a 1st for me. :blink: Thanks in advance for any and all suggestions...Abby and Daisy Grace


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Abby, I would call & talk to the groomer first. I did this when Lisi had her ear flaps fall off so as not to scare the other clients & I wanted to tell the groomer that I would stay there & help hold Lisi while she was groomed. I bathed her myself before taking her so they would not have to do it. It went well. I would go short w/Daisy so she doesn't need to be trimmed so often. I asked for an appt. when hardly anyone would be there---that worked great for us. Now I do all my own grooming again (as I used to when I had 2 pups). I plan to take them in about once a yr. for a good cut & do the rest myself. It just works better w/my two, and is much less costly.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Abby, do you remember my Miss Bow? When she went blind I found a groomer who worked with senior fluffs she had a lot of patience, it did take longer, she would give Miss Bow rest times. I think Sandi gave you good advise I would ask to be the last appointment. Don't expect a perfect cut, it's more about comfort. I hope everything works well for Daisy:wub:


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for your suggestions. I will call my groomer and see what she thinks.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

Bless you. I like the idea of staying with her at the groomers. She will know your presence and it will be comforting to her even if she doesn't like being there. I never bought into the associating me with something my dog doesn't like. I buy the I am the source of safety and comfort for my dog wherever they are and my presence makes even the not so good stuff that all lives havem just a little easier.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

glo77 said:


> Bless you. I like the idea of staying with her at the groomers. She will know your presence and it will be comforting to her even if she doesn't like being there. I never bought into the associating me with something my dog doesn't like. I buy the I am the source of safety and comfort for my dog wherever they are and my presence makes even the not so good stuff that all lives havem just a little easier.


I talked to my groomer yesterday and she told me not to worry. She is going to take Daisy as her last appointment of the day on Friday after all the other furchildren have gone home. She said I can stay with her and talk to her while she is being groomed. I know that this will make me feel better and I think Daisy will be glad I'm there. I have an amazing groomer!! I told her that I only trust her to touch my baby and she knows how I am. When I drop off the babies, I always tell the intake clerk that unless the building is on fire, DO NOT take my babies outside. I guess I'm known as the crazy puppy Mommie!!


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

LOL I love crazy puppy Mommies. They are the best


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

She sounds like a wonderful groomer, that's fantastic that she'd do that for you and your girl!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Daisy's Mommie said:


> I talked to my groomer yesterday and she told me not to worry. She is going to take Daisy as her last appointment of the day on Friday after all the other furchildren have gone home. She said I can stay with her and talk to her while she is being groomed. I know that this will make me feel better and I think Daisy will be glad I'm there. I have an amazing groomer!! I told her that I only trust her to touch my baby and she knows how I am. When I drop off the babies, I always tell the intake clerk that unless the building is on fire, DO NOT take my babies outside. I guess I'm known as the crazy puppy Mommie!!


 
Abby I'm so glad you have a compassionate groomer, Daisy will do fine. Hugs to you:wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Daisy's Mommie said:


> I talked to my groomer yesterday and she told me not to worry. She is going to take Daisy as her last appointment of the day on Friday after all the other furchildren have gone home. She said I can stay with her and talk to her while she is being groomed. I know that this will make me feel better and I think Daisy will be glad I'm there. I have an amazing groomer!! I told her that I only trust her to touch my baby and she knows how I am. When I drop off the babies, I always tell the intake clerk that unless the building is on fire, DO NOT take my babies outside. I guess I'm known as the crazy puppy Mommie!!


Abby, that's so sweet of your groomer. It shows such compassion on her part.
I'm sure Daisy will only feel loved and pampered. Hugs to you. Xx


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That's great! Daisy will feel safe with you there with her!


----------

